# **How To Download Large Files**



## Pravas (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello Friends, Can Any One Please Tell Me How to download larger files..strange huh..
I am using Airtel , Prepaid connection with GPRS Activated on my phone number.
When i conect to my Pc, i usually get 5-13 kbps download Speed.
Now my problem is that when ever i try to download larger files it get corrupted ! though the file size of the downloaded item is same as the original.
I have tried downloading Ulead Video Studio 10 of something 135 MB and Also Nero 7 Premium of somewhat 150 MB , but i get the same error , .  I am using Internet Download Manager latest version. Yeah, sometimes while downloading my download speed is even null. Is that what makes my downloaded files corrupted?
Please help!!!!!!!


----------



## JhonCena (Dec 6, 2006)

use FDM or FlashGet

www.freedownloadmanager.org/
www.flashget.com/en/download.htm


BTW wich browser are you using

I think you are using IE


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 6, 2006)

Internet Download Manager is a good one. No need to change the download manager. And don't start blaming IE for that. It's the connection speed giving problems to you.
150MB worth download using Airtel gprs is very much time consuming. During this download period, connection may drop sometime. If the downloadable file is 'Resumeable', then try resuming the download. I suggest you to change internet plans to high speed ones if you wanna that kind of download.


----------



## ketanbodas (Dec 6, 2006)

IDM is a good free one. True.


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 7, 2006)

FDM


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 7, 2006)

FDM...just as good as IDM,and it's free.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 7, 2006)

hm.. FlashGet is a good option more over its free tooo... but personally i still love the good old DAP


----------

